# I'm new, some advice on clomid please :0)



## Fifi82 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hiya everyone,

i'm currently TTC using clomid, i concieved naturally last january but sadly miscarried in march at 11 weeks, i was then diagnosed with mild PCOS in September, i started my first cycle of clomid (after taking provera to induce a period) on 2nd dec (day 2-6 of my cycle) i started weeing on those ovulation sticks from day 5 then gave up doing them on day 20 thinking i mustn't have ovulated, so i just left it at that and got on with it.. Anyway, about 7 days ago i started with extremely sore nipples, so sore they cant be touched (when i was pregnant the first time that was my main symptom, and it started as soon as i concieved!) i am now on day 38 of my cycle, still have mega sore nipples, no period has come and i've had neg preg test yesterday!(one of those early detection ones)... Please can i have a bit of advice, would it be poss for me to have ovulated late, after day 20+? could i be very early days preg?? .... thanks in advance girlies x x


----------



## RoueyT (Jan 31, 2004)

i'm not sure but have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi Fifi,

I would possibly test again tomorrow and see what it brings, I find that sometimes I get the same symptoms as being pg before my cycle so you never know really, clomid is also known to mess around with cycles etc. I really do wish you lots of luck. 

x


----------

